# Need info. Asap on the case bearing for my brute force 750



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello fellow brute riders i need your help i'm rebuilding the motor from the bottom up on my 2006 brute force 750 and i need to know where i can find the small bearing that comes with the cases from kawasaki. I need this replacement bearing badly the old one is shot. The bearing markings are F-780 but, i was told by someone at high lifter that this # means the strength and the metal compassition of the bearing anyone out there that has had to rebuild a bad motor on a brute please help, you will know if you have ever dealt with the bearing i am referring to cause it has copper inserts on the inside of it. again thank you any help on this matter would be greatly appreciated so that i don't have to spend another extra 700.00$$$ for a new set of cases. BY THE WAY GREAT WEBSITE :rockn::thinking:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Are absolutely sure you need to replace? These can be pretty messed up and still be used. 

Now on to if you can get one I have not heard of anybody finding a suitable replacement that has not caused more headaches than its worth. If you really need to replace it just go ahead and get new cases. Its not worth having to tear all the way down a second time because the make shift bearing failed. Just my opinion


----------



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

well thanks for the input, i really appreciate it when we slid the crankshaft down into the casing inside the bearing there was loose play when you moved the crankshaft around, and i was told that if i didn't replace it i would have rod bearing failure again


----------



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

it s just a very expensive shame that kawasaki won't release the part number to replace that part without buying new cases for it


----------



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

do you happen to know the tolerances for this bearing?


----------



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

anyone else have any input on this i'd appreciate it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i thought you could buy those separately. ill get the part number.

you see this thread.. these guys went thru a build. got a few pics
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=743


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

thanks for the help phreesbd but, thats not the one i need the one i need is on the left side case it has copper inserts on the inside of the bearing and the mubers f-780 stamped on it.


----------



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

does anyone know if flynt has this part?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Call and ask


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I returned your PM...but yes...I talked a while back with superbogger750 and that same part....you have to buy the whole case...I know he has a case for sale if he still has it. PM him on here...


----------



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

I got in touch with bootlegger and he might have something for me, thamks for the input.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

It's called the/a babbitt bearing.... just throwing that out there!


----------



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks DjScrimm i had no idea what to exactly call it


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I know there was a lot taken outta that motor so I will look for you....hopefully we will have some more part bikes soon...


----------



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks bootlegger just keep in touch with me and i'll do the same with you


----------

